# loop-AES [ebuild]

## Ravage

Once again I wrote an ebuild for the software I use: Today it's for loop-AES.

Note: It does _NOT_ build with USE=crypt.  It replaces mount, umount, losetup and swap. If you already use an crypto-filesystem (with kernel cryptoapi) and to an "emerge loop-AES" YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO MOUNT YOUR CRYPTO-FILESYSTEMS !

Still interested:  :Arrow:  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

Just a simple change I had to make in the loop-AES-1.7a.ebuild file.

(Ravage - might be worth updating on your site).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="${DEPEND} sys-devel/perl
> 
> 

 

to be

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="${DEPEND} dev-lang/perl
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the ebuild!

----------

## Ravage

Hello,

@thehyperintelligentslug: thank you for give me a notice :=)

- updated to loop-AES-1.7b

- I fixed that perl-problem

- fixed that mount / umount weren't setuid !

Rav 

 :Arrow:  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/

----------

## watersb

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> If you already use an crypto-filesystem (with kernel cryptoapi) and to an "emerge loop-AES" YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO MOUNT YOUR CRYPTO-FILESYSTEMS !
> 
> 

 

 *Jaari Alto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When you are using loop-AES, and specify "-H rmd160" option to losetup, or
> 
> "-o phash=rmd160" option to mount, losetup and mount programs use RIPE-MD160
> ...

 

 from http://mail.nl.linux.org/linux-crypto/2002-03/msg00048.html

----------

## mihochan

I'm a bit confused by this.

Do we really need a loopAES ebuild on gentoo?

The gentoo sources are already patched to support encrypted loop devices, or at least it seems that way to me.

If you enable , crypto support and loop crypto device support everything seems to work.

Tom

----------

## sneakers563

I think so.  I'm forced to use ac-sources on my centrino laptop, and LoopAES is a heck of a lot easier to add then cryptoAPI.  Besides, Gentoo's all about choice   :Wink: 

----------

## Proteus

I still don't get the point.

This is meant to be an ebuild for encrypted partitions and such, isn't it?

But isn't this already officially available in the portage tree??

(otherwise there would not be crypto-loop in /etc/init.d/, would it?)

I agree that it's about choice but I fail to see the differences between those choices mentioned here...

Please help me to see the light  :Smile: 

----------

## sneakers563

Ahhh, the difference is that the way cryptoapi is currently implemented in Gentoo is as a kernel patch.   Loop-AES does not patch the kenel and can (supposedly) be used with a wider range of kernels.  I'm currently running ac-sources on my laptop because they give me agp, where the gentoo sources do not.  I'd like to use an encrypted fs, but the cryptoapi patch from gs-sources fails against ac-sources.  (Actually, I was able to get it to patch after tweaking the makefile, but that makes me nervous).  Something like loop-AES is appealing to me because I can use it with any of the sources in sys-kernel, and I'm not chained to gentoo-sources or gs-sources.

----------

## Spider

1)

have you even tested this on alpha, sparc and ppc?  

b) ~x86 or x86?

c) what happens when util-linux is updated/remerged?

d) you dont update/install the man pages

 ...just my starting points :)

----------

